# need advice



## happy acres (Apr 25, 2014)

Since these are my first meaties, I have some questions :
1. What do y'all use for nest boxes, and how are they constructed?
2. Do they need vegetables in addition to the pellets?
3. If so, what kind and how much?
4. They are currently in wire cages, do I need to put cardboard in there (so they aren't on the wire)?
5. If I put in hay, does it have to be a certain type? Or will any kind do?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi again 
1. I have hutches for the most part and use wooden nest boxes for my wire cages in the winter and hardware cloth ones with cardboard lining in the summer.
2. They don't *need* them, but it's a nice treat 
3. Root veggies, leafy greens, lawn clippings (as long as you don't use any chemicals on it), etc.
4. I put a small piece of plywood. Easier to clean as the cardboard tends to get pee on it and sticks to the bars 
5. Usually a Timothy/grass mix


----------



## happy acres (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks again!


----------



## Marinea (Apr 29, 2014)

1. My nest boxes are made from simple untreated wood, and are slightly bigger than the doe so she doesn't get used to being in it.
2&3. My rabbits get greens often, in addition to their pellets and hay. They get dandelions, kale, romaine, spinach, blackberry leaves, rose leaves, apple leaves and twigs, beet and carrot tops. If your buns are not used to greens, start slowly with small bits and work them up to larger amounts over time.
4. I have built small open-faced boxes for my buns to get on top of or inside when they like. Some use them, some don't. Another option for summer time is a large ceramic tile so they can cool off. Again, some of mine use it, some don't.
5. Any hay is fine, but be wary of alfalfa hay due to its high protein level. Another thing to watch closely is any mold in the hay. Smell it, it should smell fresh and grassy. Go through it as you feed it to be sure there is no mold.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 10, 2014)

1. What do y'all use for nest boxes, and how are they constructed?
*Last time I had a doe have babies she did it in a coke flat.*
2. Do they need vegetables in addition to the pellets?
*Mine get them.*
3. If so, what kind and how much?
*Grass, strawberry tops, carrots, and some vegetable scraps. As much as they eat. If there are left overs I throw them out and let the chickens scratch through it.*
4. They are currently in wire cages, do I need to put cardboard in there (so they aren't on the wire)?
*Mine have coke flats and pieces of wood to get on.*
5. If I put in hay, does it have to be a certain type? Or will any kind do?
*I use just regular hay for kindling and eating. It's what works for me. But be sure to replace it after birth, and often because the babies pee and poop can cause mold and other diseases.*


----------

